# Inflamation found during colonoscopy



## angelee (Aug 8, 2007)

Should I be worried? Biopsy was performed in a few different places. What causes inflamation in colon? Does anyone know? Had procedure on Monday, how long before results come back?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

Inflamation discovered during a colonoscopy is usually what leads to a diagnosis of an IBD such as Chron's or Ulcerative Colitis. I don't mean to frighten you but a colonoscopy is the gold standard test to diagnose or rule out an IBD. Normally however, the doctor would make the diagnosis based on what was seen during the colonoscopy. I have not heard of an instance where a patient was told there was inflamation but not given any additional information or a diagnosis. My advice to you would be to get back in touch with that doctor and start asking a lot of questions. What does "inflamation" mean in your case? Is there a diagnosis of any particular disease? What is the next step in terms of treating it? I presume you did not get this far without some disturbing symptoms. You deserve an answer and/or advise as to getting relief from whatever your symptoms are.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are lots of causes.It could be a reaction to the bowel prep.It could be an acute GI bug.The concern is it is an Inflammatory Bowel Disease, but you shouldn't panic until the results from the biopsy come back.


----------



## JohnS (Jun 15, 2007)

Depending on how good your GI is he/she should not have said anything until after all results get back, and if he/she did just mention this with more talking to you about it I would find a new GI. I had a endoscopy in Oct and the Doc was horrible, she had no bedside manner what so ever. I go this month for a colonscopy with a new GI when I first meet him I was running a little earlier, got to the appointment 15 minutes early, he actual finished his lunch up right there, and came in and spend 30 minutes just talking to me before anything else. Now I call that a doctor who is willing to spend time with a patient.


----------

